# M50 geotagging question (bluetooth connection)



## nugentch (May 18, 2021)

A quick question for all you M50 users. I have an M50 and have no problem connecting the Wi-Fi. However, I really need the geotagging feature and it seems that location data cannot be sent from the Canon Connect app to the camera.

So, I should use the Bluetooth connection, right? But when ever I turn off the camera the Bluetooth connection is broken and I must repair the camera to my android every time.

I don't have this problem with my Nikons or Fuji cameras.

Any one else have this problem and knows how to fix it? It really seems illogical that you would have to go through the entire repairing process every time you turn the camera off or change batteries.

Any insight would be appreciated.


----------

